# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## annawrigley

5.50am waters broke
6.20am very painful contractions around 3-5 mins apart
7.30am 10cm dilated
10.06am he was born!

So i normally say 4 hours...
4 hours 16 minutes from waters breaking to birth
3 hours 46 minutes from contractions to birth

Although my hosp notes say duration of labour is 3 hours 36 minutes... So i'm guessing 6.30 was when I rang them to say I was having contractions because I def didnt get into hospital til 7.30ish (my bloody mother taking an hour and a half to arrive... So while im on my own in agony she is getting fully washed, clothed, made up, equipped with snacks and 'entertainments'. She brought a book in case she got bored :rofl:) xx


----------



## abbSTAR

from my first pessary 72 hours I started contracting about an hour after pessary then hyper stimulated so had it taken out still contracting but not as often, had another put in the next day hyper stimulated again had it taken out. Went over and had my waters broken, everything was blurry then. but in active labour (4cm +) for 12 hours. So yeah it was a long old painful labour! Haha.


----------



## ~RedLily~

From first contraction to LO being born 40 hours.


----------



## Sarah10

Had contractions at 1am(ish) tuesday morning, jayden was born 3:43 weds morning, so all in all approx 26hours, back to back Lol. But they wouldn't examine me til the cleaners had been round at 10am (jeremy kyle was on) so meanwhile i'm sat through night/morning tv in agony while they couldn't give too hoots. Nice of them haha. But tbh it didn't get VERYYY painful til 9amish, so painful labour was approx 18 hours x
I'm rambling again..


----------



## lizardbreath

14 hours .... I had my first contraction at noon , and Jaymee was born at 1:50 am. They broke my Water at 12:30 am


----------



## _laura

9:30 in labour
1:05 waters broke
1:30 want to push/10 cms
1:50 he's here

So 4.5 hours :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

I got induced at around 5pm.. contractions started right away but they left me all night because they were busy and two women had already been took onto labour ward gr! They examined me 8am, I was 3cm and I had to wait until 12pm for a room on labour ward, got my waters broke around 1:30pm, kicked things off more but they then put me on a drip at about 4-5pm then the contractions were constant, at 7ish I started to push, and she was born at 7:25pm.


----------



## LoisP

From regular contractions, to him being born, about 38-40 hours.


----------



## Sophie_100610

:)


----------



## Ezza

8hours it says on my notes, waters got broken at 11pm Alex was born at 1am, only bad contractions from 11pm so I say 2hours... lol. x


----------



## flutterbywing

Jak, waters broke 4am, contractions started (very intense straight away) 6am, born 10.02
Summer, contractions started 4am, born 1.07
Noah, waters broke 4am, contractions shortly after maybe 4.30/5, born 12.16

Summer and Noah were both back to back, hence the longer labours


----------



## MissMamma

Well iwas in hospital for seven hours but i hadnt realised i was in labour so looking back the contractions actually started on the monday night so three days!


----------



## Youngling

From my 1st contractions 4 days.
From established labour about 18 hours i think.
From when my waters broke about 4 hours
x


----------



## Rhio92

I had my first contraction at 11.30pm on the 11th and gave birth at 3.48pm on the 13th, so about 40 hours 28 minutes... 
But wasn't in established labour till 6.30am on the 13th, so estalished labour was about 9 hours 28 minutes :dance: xxx


----------



## laura1991

Half 5 waters broke

Half six I got to the hospital and was fully dilatedd
Half seven lily born

So two hours ishh


----------



## veganmum2be

nine and a half hours.
i wasn't even sure if i was in labour for sure at the time, arrived at hospital at 6am told 9cms and he was born an hour later so i realise my first pain was a contraction at 9.30pmish!


----------



## stephx

27 hours x


----------



## pansylove

I feel like a fraud. All these long labours, you girls really had it tough. 

From 4cm to giving birth... about 50 minutes. :blush: my waters broke somewhere in that 50 minutes as well. Ha :/ x


----------



## 08marchbean

less than 6 hours from very 1st contraction. was born after about an hour in hospital.


----------



## rainbows_x

6 days...From 1st contraction!
Or 10 hours from 4cms/when it started hurting.


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet: 
contractions till birth, 36 hours 26 mins

Max:
contractions till birth, 17 hours 54 mins


----------



## divershona

from sweep to her being born was 13 hours, started contracting regularly about an hour after my sweep so 12 hours in total


----------



## leoniebabey

I was induced at around 9pm contractions started around half 10 
from being induced 12 hours
from 1st contraction 10.5 hours

Waters were broken when i was 4-5cm at 4am 
so it was 5 hours from that

he was born at 9am after 1 hour of pushing and half an hour getting him out


----------



## JessdueJan

My notes said I was in active labour for 8 hours 3 minutes :)


----------



## lucy_x

active labour 5hrs


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I was induced at 9:30 am on the theursday.
I was getting contractions but nothing bad at all.
at 12:45 my water broke still no bad contractions
at 7:00am on Friday i started to push
at 7:13 am Lyrik was born
So just under a full day
but I was only in BAD pain for an hour


----------



## wishuwerehere

Got the first inkling I was in labour at about 10.30pm...she was born at 1am. So about 2 and a half hours, and I was having intense contractions every minute or so for most of that time.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

8.00am my contractions started
11.30ish went to the midwife centre with the contractions about 3 minutes apart
3.10pm(ish) my waters broke, and I had to get out of the birthing pool as madam had pooed inside me. 
3.35pm Robyn was born :)

So yeah my waters held on till RIGHT before she was born. In fact the sack was sticking out XD It was like a water balloon haha, very very weird! 

In total from the start of my contractions to giving birth, was 7 1/2 hours. 

xoxox


----------



## Lea21

My waters broke monday morning at 2am....
went to hospital around 9am and they started induction about 11am
Contractions worsened overnight and eventually had lily at 9.55 on tuesday nite!!
so around 27hours....but notes said active labour 8 hours...!


----------



## Natasha2605

Em I had my show at 7am but I didn't start get sore pains till about 5.30 pm and I had her at 20:52. So I count it as 3 and a bit hours xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

contractons started at 5.30 am, straight away 10 mins apart and very painful, Luke was born at 12.48 after 20 mins (if that) of pushing

so, just over 7 hours x


----------



## JessicaAnne

from when they broke my waters (I was induced) 12 hour's :)


----------



## AriannasMama

My waters broke at midnight, went to the hospital at 3am and she was born 12:27pm. I wasn't really in intense labor til 6am.


----------



## FayDanielle

First twinge was 9:27pm
She was born at 11:53pm!

So, 2 hours 26 minutes x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

first, 2hr 10min

2nd 55min x


----------



## newmommy23

13 days of 10 min apart contractions @ 3cm...23 hours of hard labor and 20 minutes of pushing.


----------



## tasha41

7:30am water broke
8:30pm induced due to no contractions, so we're at 13 now.
9:45am began pushing.. so that's another 13 nearly,
12:15am stopped pushing and went for c-section - so 2.5 hours pushing.
1:35pm Elyse was born.. so another hour until she was born waiting for OR and getting anesthesia, only 5 mins I think to cut me open and get baby out though.
2:15pm wheeled into recovery room where my OH and baby were waiting. I think it was about 40 mins to put me back together and close me up!

So basically 31 hours if my math is right from water breaking to baby being born, the 12 hours waiting at home to go to the hospital were the longest 12 hours of my life, I had butterflies in my tummy the whole time, I was so excited. The time in the hospital seemed to go really quickly though.


----------



## Raspberries

From start of contractions to birth was 41 hours but my waters broke 30 hours before my contractions even started, so quite long either way :flower:


----------



## Burchy314

5am pitocin started
11:18pm She was born. 

My contractions were bad, but then got so bad I needed medication around 5pm and my water broke around 5:30pm. 

So 18 hours since they started the pitocin and only 5-6 hours from when I needed the drugs/water broke.


----------



## Neferet

From regular contractions to him being born was 30 hours for me.


----------



## Nov2010Momma

12 hours total for me. 2 of that was pushing.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i was induced at 12:00 exactly and annie was born and in my arms by 04:02am.. :) was VERY quickkk.. including the small contractions right up to the massive ones!! xx


----------



## hurryupsept

21 looong, looong hours! :D


----------



## shyfox1988

my eldest son i was in labour for about 7 hours

my youngest son 3 hours

and my baby girl about 2 1/2 hours of established labour was checked at 10.30-11.00pm was only 3 cm, 1.23am urge to push(waters broke with that push) and 1.26am emily was born so all went very quickly xXx


----------



## Mei190

From the start of my contractions till end.. 60 odd hours :/ 

Wasn't counting too much!


----------



## Rhio92

Hey, Nov2010Momma, your daughter's only 3 1/2 hours older than Connor :haha: xxx


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Rhio92 said:


> Hey, Nov2010Momma, your daughter's only 3 1/2 hours older than Connor :haha: xxx

awww! yay :thumbup: how is he doing?


----------



## xSophieBx

I dont even know lol.. They broke my waters at about 3pm(I think.. cant even remember properly now) and I hadnt felt anything b4 that.. got to 10cms by half 10 but had to wait til half 11 to push cos i'd had an epidural but then I had complications and had lily delivered by forceps at 12:59am. Wasnt too long, but that was cos I got put on a drip 2 speed things up cos I had meconium present x


----------



## hurryupsept

Mei190 said:


> From the start of my contractions till end.. 60 odd hours :/
> 
> Wasn't counting too much!

oh my! you poor thing. all worth it though :happydance:


----------



## kattsmiles

From regular contractions to holding him in my arms about 56 hours. I was in slow / pre-term labor a few days before that as well. :wacko:


----------



## cielsha

mine was only 2 hours 49 mins


----------

